# Programmi tipo zenmate?



## S T B (23 Giugno 2016)

Mi sono trasferito a Londra, ma vorrei ogni tanto guardarmi la tv italiana, solo che fuori dall'Italia non è possibile vedere online rai e mediaset. 
Quando ero a casa usavo Zenmate per guardare la champions dai siti esteri e anche qui, usufruendo di una settimana di prova, mi è stato molto utile, solo che da domani dovrei pagare per usarlo (non una grande cifra mensile ma vorrei ottimizzare i costi). Conoscete programmi simili gratis?

Grazie


----------



## DannySa (29 Giugno 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> Mi sono trasferito a Londra, ma vorrei ogni tanto guardarmi la tv italiana, solo che fuori dall'Italia non è possibile vedere online rai e mediaset.
> Quando ero a casa usavo Zenmate per guardare la champions dai siti esteri e anche qui, usufruendo di una settimana di prova, mi è stato molto utile, solo che da domani dovrei pagare per usarlo (non una grande cifra mensile ma vorrei ottimizzare i costi). Conoscete programmi simili gratis?
> 
> Grazie



Sì puoi usare *Hola Unlimited Free Vpn*, un'estensione di Chrome/Firefox molto semplice da usare e soprattutto gratis.


----------



## S T B (2 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì puoi usare *Hola Unlimited Free Vpn*, un'estensione di Chrome/Firefox molto semplice da usare e soprattutto gratis.



con la mediaset funziona, ma con la rai mi rimanda a raiworld e non mi fa vedere niente... maledetta rai


----------



## DannySa (2 Luglio 2016)

No problem, ti invio un link tramite PM dove è possibile vedere i canali principali di tantissimi paesi, la qualità è molto buona (si riesce pure a vedere la tv islandese per dirti) e non c'è bisogno di usare Hola. 
Se qualcuno è interessato mandi PM.


----------

